# Helpless



## Dragon1982 (Jan 26, 2015)

Hello Tech Team,

I am in big trouble. Was searching for similar posts and tried to solve the issue but nothing helped. Got message suddenly that Security Center can't start!!!This is the message"Windows could not start the Security Center service on local computer. Error 1068:The dependency service or group failed to start."
Please I don't know much about computers and is showing me that I am under supervision of FBI and need to pay 300 to get my account unlocked. Also tried to refresh Windows will not allow me. What to do?
Thank you


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi, :wave: and welcome to TSF.

It sounds like you need help with cleaning out malware, Please follow our pre-posting process outlined here:

NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum

After running through *all *the steps, please post the requested logs in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help  forum, *not here.*

If you have trouble with one of the steps, simply move on to the next one, and make note of it in your reply.

Please note that the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum is extremely busy, and it may take a while to receive a reply.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

You've got a virus infection.
Please carefully read the information in the link below:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html

If you are uncomfortable working with your system, take it to a professional.


----------



## Dragon1982 (Jan 26, 2015)

Thank you !!!I will!!!Really appreciate!!!


----------



## Dragon1982 (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks Deejay, JMPC!!!Thank you for your response!!!I got very bad virus, took it to fix it and now hope it will work!!!   Any suggestion for anti-virus program?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Personally I recommend Emsisoft which is both Antivirus and AntiMalware and will prevent those Ransomware type virus you contracted as will Eset's "Nod 32".


----------



## Dragon1982 (Jan 26, 2015)

Thank you!!!I had Norton but expired so now looking for something better !!!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Most of us here believe Norton is useless and at least as equally useless as MacAfee and Pc Cillan.


----------



## Dragon1982 (Jan 26, 2015)

Thank you Rich!!! I really appreciate that!!! So Emsisoft or Nod 32? Any else which is really good?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

The fact is that no anti-virus will stop 100% of infections. Almost every system I work on that has an active infection has an up-to-date A/V product and it did nothing to stop the infection. When you're dealing with a brand new virus, the detection rates are very low.

Anti-virus is just one part of the puzzle. 

1. Using a limited user account, don't run the system as admin
2. Limit the software you have installed on the system
3. Keep all software updated, not just Windows and your A/V program
4. Use browser add-ons to block things like advertisements, flash and scripts


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

JMPC said:


> The fact is that no anti-virus will stop 100% of infections. Almost every system I work on that has an active infection has an up-to-date A/V product and it did nothing to stop the infection. When you're dealing with a brand new virus, the detection rates are very low.
> 
> Anti-virus is just one part of the puzzle.
> 
> ...


I agree with all of the above.

This may be of interest to you, PC Safety and Security - What Do I Need? | Tech Support Forum

As someone who struggles to run on outdated, inferior hardware, I prefer the lighter, free alternative, Microsoft Security Essentials - Microsoft Windows

I believe most of the paid AVs have so many bells and whistles which, rather than actually improving security, use too many system resources and sometimes cause more issues than they solve. Norton is a major culprit.

Someone once said, "common sense is your best defence" and I agree. I use Web of Trust (WOT) in my browsers to warn me of bad or dubious sites.

If you're the kind of person who likes to take risks, you should learn how to do good, reliable backups. I think the best time to create a backup is after a clean install or reinstall of Windows but at anytime when you have the system running as good as it should. With all latest MS updates installed along with your favourite programs, you can effectively take a 'snapshot' of your system which you can easily revert to in the event that something bad happens.


----------



## Dragon1982 (Jan 26, 2015)

Wow guys you help me a lot !!!I have now Windows defender!!!Think that is same as Microsoft essentials !!! Also will be careful what sites I am opening !!!Once more THANK YOU A LOT!!!


----------

